# Club member education workshop



## RX8 (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone else receive an email to register for a local Club Member Education Workshop?  This one is in Philly on October 7th (at a Hilton hotel). Says it is not a sales presentation. Chance to win prizes too. 

I have never received this kind of solicitation before. Is this something new?


----------



## bdj604 (Aug 18, 2017)

I happened to be at my home resort of Tuscany Village when they held the annual owners/board meeting in April. I had never been to one before and it was quite interesting to get info about not only plans for the resort but HGVC in general. A representative from HGVC corporate talked about this initiative to do owner updates across the US. I really think these are truly an attempt to share information and foster more owner involvement and hopefully loyalty and satisfaction and not a sales pitch couched as an "update" like we get calls for when visiting the resorts. I think they did one last year and plan to do a couple this year. They did mention Philly as one location.


----------



## cds62 (Aug 19, 2017)

I did receive the email for the seminar in Philadelphia. I have been an owner since 1994 and have never received any information about a seminar in the past. We signed up to attend since it is a short drive from home and am curious as to what HGVC will say about the program.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 19, 2017)

Let us know, I hope it's truly an education one, as I find it ironic that I see negative posts on FB about how "difficult" it is to use HGVC and whatnot and I have to wonder how well these people know and understand the workings.

Is everything perfect?  No, but I think it's a pretty good timeshare program--especially for how they treat resale (compared to Marriott).


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 19, 2017)

hurnik said:


> Let us know, I hope it's truly an education one, as I find it ironic that I see negative posts on FB about how "difficult" it is to use HGVC and whatnot and I have to wonder how well these people know and understand the workings.
> 
> Is everything perfect?  No, but I think it's a pretty good timeshare program--especially for how they treat resale (compared to Marriott).



I think a lot of people expect a timeshare to be like a hotel, and are thinking they just book whatever they want in the next few weeks or month.


----------



## GT75 (Aug 19, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I think a lot of people expect a timeshare to be like a hotel, and are thinking they just book whatever they want in the next few weeks or month.



I agree with your statement.     At least that was my initial experience.    I remember soon after purchasing my first timeshare, I tried to book Valdoro in Breckenridge, CO a few months before a family trip the first summer.     Of course, it wasn't available.   I learned quickly to book at the 9-month mark.    It is much easier to cancel the reservation later than not to have one.

I would say (IMO anyway), the second biggest problem is to have a small contract (or really points and way too high MFs) where you don't have enough options to book someplace/something worthwhile.


----------



## Helios (Aug 19, 2017)

RX8 said:


> Anyone else receive an email to register for a local Club Member Education Workshop?  This one is in Philly on October 7th (at a Hilton hotel). Says it is not a sales presentation. Chance to win prizes too.
> 
> I have never received this kind of solicitation before. Is this something new?


I got it.  Will probably attend the AM session.


----------



## pinetree1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Could anyone let me know how to register for the workshop? We are in Philadelphia area. Thanks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 20, 2017)

From* "Club Member Education Workshop Series Continues U.S. Tour"*
http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/you...lubtraveler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=hgv

*Where to Attend an Upcoming Member Education Workshop?*
_Interested in attending a future education event? Check out these upcoming workshops:_

_October 7 – Penn’s Landing, Philadelphia_
_November 11 – Fort Lauderdale_
_*Sign Up Today: *Email HGVeducationworkshop@hgvc.com to secure your spot in one of the upcoming education workshops._​
*Participant Questions from Member Education Event - San Diego, CA 6/17/2017*
https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/help/faq/San-Diego-2017-Member-Education


----------



## pinetree1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you! Alwysonvac.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Our first timeshare exchange we booked 2 months out for Maui and got it.  It was a pretty small nad dark unit 1 bedroom unit.  There was no kitchen/dinning room table. The bedroom faced a brick wall (although it was covered with tropical flowers).  We thought the place was awesome.  Why?  We had only stayed at inexpensive hotels and in comparison this place was spacious and relaxing.  We still have very fond memories but we laugh about it now.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone here in Philly today for the membership workshop?  I'm in the afternoon session.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 9, 2017)

RX8 said:


> Anyone here in Philly today for the membership workshop?  I'm in the afternoon session.



How was the session?  I am curious is were truly "educational" as advertised or more of sales presentation in disguise...


----------



## RX8 (Oct 9, 2017)

This meeting was truly to help educate the owners, no sales going on.  It was a great turnout - at least 50 people I would say.  Everyone had a nametag that indicated how long they were a member and also if they were an Elite member.  There were many "newbies" as I heard in speaking with a few people that one table didn't even have a single person who had a chance to use their points yet.  One person I spoke to just purchased within the last couple of weeks in Las Vegas.  I also saw a handful  of Elite.

Before the official presentation there were tables set-up to help answer questions.  The tables included experts about Elite (maybe the closest thing to "sales"),  RCI, West 57th (since their point usage is slightly different) and Club Traveler magazine.  The meeting itself covered the basics - What you own, usage of points, saving and borrowing, making reservations, and navigating the website.  They were also promoting the app (we were instructed to download the app beforehand).

There was a Q&A session.  One question was about future expansion.  They were tight lipped because as they put it, they didn't want people to get hyped up when they couldn't even book anything.  Although the speaker wouldn't say specifically where we might see some new resorts she mentioned members are always asking about European destinations as well as urban, such as Chicago and San Francisco.  On each table was a phone number which they encouraged anyone to text in a question at anytime.  I did text a question and had a response within seconds.  That was a nice touch.

We also had a number of raffles.  The two biggest were 5,000 HGVC bonus points and an RCI 7 day vacation.  My ticket number wasn't even close.  We ended it with a reception (hors d'oeuvres and an open bar).

We each received an HGVC Membership Workshop binder.  Attached are a couple of pictures.

I did come away with something I didn't know beforehand.  I have a fixed week so I show zero points available for 2018 and 2019.  I was not aware that I could set up an ongoing RCI search even though I had no points.  Of course, I would have to pay the exchange fee and if a match was obtained I would need to swap my fixed week for points.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, sounds like a good program.  If they ever do one these in the Bay Area, i will probably try to attend.


----------



## Remy (Oct 16, 2017)

GT75 said:


> I agree with your statement.     At least that was my initial experience.    I remember soon after purchasing my first timeshare, I tried to book Valdoro in Breckenridge, CO a few months before a family trip the first summer.     Of course, it wasn't available.   I learned quickly to book at the 9-month mark.    It is much easier to cancel the reservation later than not to have one.
> 
> I would say (IMO anyway), the second biggest problem is to have a small contract (or really points and way too high MFs) where you don't have enough options to book someplace/something worthwhile.



Booking at the 9 month mark isn’t always the best time to book Valdoro (Though I suppose whenever one finds the room is the “best” time). Fixed weeks were sold there, requiring me and other owners to “give up” our week before it appears for other members to book. When I give mine up, if I do, it is never 9 months out. 

If you want Valdoro over Christmas break, for instance, I was able to score that checking HGVC in the mornings for a few weeks straight. I finally got 5 days on July 26, almost exactly 5 months out.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 16, 2017)

I had no idea that was happening. 

La Jolla is not far from home. I would have attended.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 17, 2017)

RX8 said:


> This meeting was truly to help educate the owners, no sales going on.  It was a great turnout - at least 50 people I would say.  Everyone had a nametag that indicated how long they were a member and also if they were an Elite member.  There were many "newbies" as I heard in speaking with a few people that one table didn't even have a single person who had a chance to use their points yet.  One person I spoke to just purchased within the last couple of weeks in Las Vegas.  I also saw a handful  of Elite.



How long was the workshop?

I may attend one in the future and am trying to plan it now.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 17, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> How long was the workshop?
> 
> I may attend one in the future and am trying to plan it now.



I was in the afternoon session.  The total workshop, which included the tables with experts which you could visit to ask questions , the PowerPoint presentation and panel discussion, was from 2:00 pm to about 5:00 pm. There was a reception following the workshop.


----------



## Bxian (Oct 18, 2017)

Weird that they invited some members and not others.  We live in the Philadelphia area and did not get an invite.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bxian said:


> Weird that they invited some members and not others.  We live in the Philadelphia area and did not get an invite.



Apparently, the sorting hat decided that you did not need an education.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 18, 2017)

*Saturday, November 11, 2017*
_Specialized Knowledge Center_ | 3:00 p.m.
_Workshop_ | 4:00 p.m. to 6:30 p.m.
_Reception to follow_


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 18, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> *Saturday, November 11, 2017*
> _Specialized Knowledge Center_ | 3:00 p.m.
> _Workshop_ | 4:00 p.m. to 6:30 p.m.
> _Reception to follow_


Where (what city) is this?

Kurt


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 18, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> Where (what city) is this?
> 
> Kurt



According to club traveler its Fort Lauderdale

http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/you...lubtraveler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=hgv




Bxian said:


> Weird that they invited some members and not others.  We live in the Philadelphia area and did not get an invite.



Not sure if they sent invitations, or if people just saw it listed on the website and signed up.


----------



## Helios (Oct 18, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Apparently, the sorting hat decided that you did not need an education.


I signed up but couldn't make.  Had to go to Boston.


----------



## Helios (Oct 18, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> According to club traveler its Fort Lauderdale
> 
> http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/you...lubtraveler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=hgv
> 
> ...


I got an email invitation.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 18, 2017)

Helios said:


> I got an email invitation.



Ok good to know..  that better than just people spotting the notice on the website..


----------



## Helios (Oct 18, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Ok good to know..  that better than just people spotting the notice on the website..


I agree.  I actually thought it was too efficient from them.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 18, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Not sure if they sent invitations, or if people just saw it listed on the website and signed up.



Can't speak for others but I received an e-mail invite about 50 days out.  See below for the e-mail.  I am starting to wonder if they targeted specific members, such as new members and/or those like me that have had my week for 5 years but never used HGVC points (used my fixed week each year).

If anyone is interested but did not get an invite try sending an e-mail to hgveducationworkshop@HGVC.com.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Feb 19, 2019)

I noticed they posted the workshop locations for 2019: 

Las Vegas, NV
Houston, TX
North Fork, NY
Carlsbad, CA
It also says, "Due to capacity limitations, our Member Education Workshops are by invitation only."


----------



## Arimaas (Feb 26, 2019)

MikeinSoCal said:


> I noticed they posted the workshop locations for 2019:
> 
> Las Vegas, NV
> Houston, TX
> ...



North fork, NY is the a$$ end of Long Island - basically when you can't get any further out. I guess they have a lot of members there - wonder how they picked that location.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 26, 2019)

I’ll be at the Carlsbad one for sure if I get the invite.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 26, 2019)

Arimaas said:


> North fork, NY is the a$$ end of Long Island - basically when you can't get any further out. I guess they have a lot of members there - wonder how they picked that location.





RX8 said:


> Can't speak for others but I received an e-mail invite about 50 days out.  See below for the e-mail.  I am starting to wonder if they targeted specific members, such as new members and/or those like me that have had my week for 5 years but never used HGVC points (used my fixed week each year).
> 
> If anyone is interested but did not get an invite try sending an e-mail to hgveducationworkshop@HGVC.com.
> 
> View attachment 4968



Does the notice give you any exact location?  I would agree that the the description "North Fork, NY" does sound like the North Fork of Long Island.  I have lived on Long Island for the last 65 years and that is an unusual description that I have never heard used before.  There are not a lot of people that live out there and the roads are slow driving so it is an odd place to hold an information workshop.  Riverhead, a small easy to get to town located between the North and South Forks of Long Island would be a much more reasonable location that is near the North Fork.  The North Fork is known for some great wineries.  I can remember when you could go to these wineries and have 3 or 4 tastes for free.  Now they cost between $10-$20.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 26, 2019)

I emailed and they responded that the Houston is scheduled for June 1st, but they are not yet accepting requests.  They will put it on the website when it is open.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Feb 27, 2019)

Agenda for the Las Vegas workshop: https://e.hiltongrandvacations.com/club/invite/14000/B.html#agenda


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 27, 2019)

I got a Vegas invite, but I'm only an hour from Carlsbad, go figure.


----------



## magmue (Feb 27, 2019)

I got a Vegas invite too. I’m in Oregon. Any of these would require some travel with overnight stay for me.

Maybe their system is purposely sending invites to members who are likely to use points if they attend, thereby decreasing vacancy rates?


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Feb 27, 2019)

Very strange.  According to the Las Vegas agenda above, there are two sessions and two receptions, but they are not even on consecutive days.  Both are in the afternoon, but one is on Thursday afternoon and the other is on Saturday afternoon.  Also interesting that they are using Treasure Island as the venue.  I am not aware that it has any affiliation or relationship with Hilton or HGVC.  A very odd arrangement, IMO.  I guess they are assuming you want to spend a lot of time at the tables.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 28, 2019)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Very strange.  According to the Las Vegas agenda above, there are two sessions and two receptions, but they are not even on consecutive days....



Maybe the sessions are so stressful, they need a day in the casino after each to recover.
.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Feb 28, 2019)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Very strange.  According to the Las Vegas agenda above, there are two sessions and two receptions, but they are not even on consecutive days.  Both are in the afternoon, but one is on Thursday afternoon and the other is on Saturday afternoon.  Also interesting that they are using Treasure Island as the venue.  I am not aware that it has any affiliation or relationship with Hilton or HGVC.  A very odd arrangement, IMO.  I guess they are assuming you want to spend a lot of time at the tables.


They are two separate sessions.  You need to choose between the Thursday or Saturday session to attend.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 28, 2019)

I was invited to the Vegas session, i might have attended but we will be in New Orleans that weekend.



CanuckTravlr said:


> Very strange.    Also interesting that they are using Treasure Island as the venue.  I am not aware that it has any affiliation or relationship with Hilton or HGVC.  A very odd arrangement, IMO.  I guess they are assuming you want to spend a lot of time at the tables.



As for the location,  i agree its a bit odd, but I don't think Hilton or HGVC have any conference facilities in Vegas.


----------



## magmue (Feb 28, 2019)

My Vegas invitation offered 3 sessions, one on Thursday and two on Saturday, one in the morning and one in the afternoon.

I’m thinking they’ll fine tune their pitch for Saturday based on how Thursday goes.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 28, 2019)

magmue said:


> I’m thinking they’ll fine tune their pitch for Saturday based on how Thursday goes.


These are not sale pitches; those that have attended and reported back have confirmed this.  I don't think you could buy at one of these events if you tried.

Kurt


----------



## klpca (Feb 28, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I got a Vegas invite, but I'm only an hour from Carlsbad, go figure.


Me too. It said "in your neighborhood" so I assumed Carlsbad. Then I re-read it and sure enough Las Vegas. Not exactly in my neighborhood. I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 28, 2019)

Is anyone that only owns resale contracts received an invite? I have not received an invitation.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 1, 2019)

escanoe said:


> Is anyone that only owns resale contracts received an invite? I have not received an invitation.



Not sure if status as "resale" purchaser has anything to do with it.  Only a limited number of invitations are issued for each workshop, due to limited capacity.  I have never received an invitation and we purchased direct.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Mar 1, 2019)

escanoe said:


> Is anyone that only owns resale contracts received an invite? I have not received an invitation.


I received an invite and I purchased resale.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 1, 2019)

We own both developer and resale and did not get an invite. We are in the SF Bay Area so perhaps too far - however it would be faster for me to fly to Vegas than to drive to SF these days...

We were supposedly put on the "black coal" list by a sales rep who said we took advantage of too many promo stays.  (However it wasn't enough to get disinvited from a NYC preso 3 months later!)


----------



## magmue (Mar 1, 2019)

> These are not sale pitches; those that have attended and reported back have confirmed this.


Good to know



> We are in the SF Bay Area so perhaps too far


We're in the central Willamette valley of Oregon, so a good deal further, and were invited to Las Vegas. We own Bay Club, so affiliate and resale.


----------



## klpca (Mar 1, 2019)

MikeinSoCal said:


> I received an invite and I purchased resale.


Us too. We own Bay Club resale.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 1, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I got a Vegas invite, but I'm only an hour from Carlsbad, go figure.



I got you beat! I got the Vegas invite and I'm a lot closer than an hour from Carlsbad. ;-)


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2019)

Update..
Las Vegas is available for online signup.

*Taking Your Education on Vacation - to the Entertainment Capital of the World!*
_Only a few spots are available for the Club Member Education Workshops happening in Las Vegas. At the workshops, you can learn how to master the basics of your HGV membership! Join fellow Club Members for a session of interactive learning and tips on how to make your membership a grand 
experience. For more information email hgveducationworkshop@hgvc.com.

*HGV Club Essential Workshops*
THURSDAY, MARCH 21, 2019
2 p.m. to 6:30 p.m.

SATURDAY, MARCH 23, 2019
9 a.m. to 1:30 p.m.

WORKSHOPS WILL BE HELD AT:
Treasure Island Hotel & Casino
3300 Las Vegas Boulevard South, Las Vegas, NV 89109

~Complimentary Parking Included~

*HGV Club Elite Workshop*
SATURDAY, MARCH 23, 2019
3 p.m. to 7:30 p.m.

WORKSHOP WILL BE HELD AT:
Treasure Island Hotel & Casino
3300 Las Vegas Boulevard South, Las Vegas, NV 89109

~Complimentary Parking Included~
_​


----------

